# Smoker's Outlet...



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe a few of you guys can make it to the smoker's outlet on 10 Mile and Kelly? We can relax in the Lounge? I think the lounge is big enough.
I was thinking of tomorrow, but that's probably way too late of notice. Next weekend sounds more reasonable? Anyways, I would sure like to get to know some of ya, and would like to hear back


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

GTCharged said:


> Maybe a few of you guys can make it to the smoker's outlet on 10 Mile and Kelly? We can relax in the Lounge? I think the lounge is big enough.
> I was thinking of tomorrow, but that's probably way too late of notice. Next weekend sounds more reasonable? Anyways, I would sure like to get to know some of ya, and would like to hear back


If you really want to meet a few gorillas come to the Cincinnati Herf. 4 weeks away :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Moved this to the Herf Forum.


----------

